# Uplink Activity for May 2012



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

An odd start to the month, but a new month nonetheless ...

*2 changes seen 5/1/12 at 1:26pm ET (v07)*

*LName/Text Change*
30199 SCRUBS (110° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
30199 SCRUBS (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed

8520 Channels

*2 changes seen 5/1/12 at 1:51pm ET (v08)*

*LName/Text Change*
30199 SCRUBS (110° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
30199 SCRUBS (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed

8520 Channels

*2 changes seen 5/1/12 at 2:07pm ET (v09)*

*LName/Text Change*
30199 SCRUBS (110° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
30199 SCRUBS (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed

8520 Channels

*2 changes seen 5/1/12 at 2:26pm ET (v10)*

*LName/Text Change*
30199 SCRUBS (110° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
30199 SCRUBS (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed

8520 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 5/1/12 at 6:52pm ET (v12)*

*Other Changes*
9795 USN Universal Sports Network 119° TP 10 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9795 USN Universal Sports Network 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)

8520 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 5/1/12 at 9:36pm ET (v14)*

*Other Changes*
5250 KLWYD (34 HD Local) CHEYENNE, WY (ABC) 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) HD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5253 KLWY (27 HD Local) CHEYENNE, WY (FOX) 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) HD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
5250 KLWYD Market Flag: *0F25 00 25* Network Name: *abc*
5253 KLWY Market Flag: *0F25 00 25* Network Name: *fox*

8520 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*38 changes seen 5/2/12 at 1:57pm ET (v20)*

*Channels Now Available*
9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 18 HD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 18 HD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
847 UFORO [Spanish Channel] 110° TP 11 SD - *AVAILABLE*
847 UFORO [Spanish Channel] 77° TP 28 SD MPEG4 - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
391 WE Women's Entertainment added to 119° TP 12 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
391 WE Women's Entertainment added to 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 12 Ch 391
392 AMC American Movie Classics added to 119° TP 8 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
392 AMC American Movie Classics added to 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 8 Ch 392
393 IFC Independent Film Channel added to 119° TP 6 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
393 IFC Independent Film Channel added to 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 6 Ch 393
6215 CHEAP added to 119° TP 18 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6215 CHEAP added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 18 Ch 6215
9225 CW The CW added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9225 CW The CW added to 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 20 Ch 9225
9226 CW The CW added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6569 KHGI (13 Local) NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) added to 110° 27s29 (SC Nebraska) (SD North Platte, NE market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
4801 UFORO added to 110° TP 11 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4801 UFORO added to 77° TP 28 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 11 Ch 4801
14306 KOFY2 SAN FRANCISCO, CA added to 110° 26s43 (North California) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14316 KTNC3 CONCORD, CA added to 110° 26s43 (North California) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)
14323 KICU3 SAN JOSE, CA added to 110° 31s43 (North California) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)
14329 KKPX2 SAN JOSE, CA (ION) added to 110° 31s43 (North California) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14381 KKPX3 SAN JOSE, CA (ION) added to 110° 31s43 (North California) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-03)
14386 WXIN2 INDIANAPOLIS, IN (FOX) added to 110° 18s13 (South Michigan) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-02)
14405 KGMC6 CLOVIS, CA added to 110° 4s38 (Nevada) (OTA EPG Data) *No EPG* - OTA Mapping (-06)

*Channels Moved*
126 BABY BabyTV moved from 72.7° TP 15 to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
126 BABY BabyTV moved from TP 11 to TP 21 at 110° (SD Hidden)
269 MUN2 Mun2 Television moved from TP 9 to TP 21 at 110° (SD Hidden)
269 MUN2 Mun2 Television moved from TP 12 to TP 2 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
640 TVJPN TV Japan moved from TP 28 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
874 NUVO nuvo tv moved from 119° TP 21 to 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
874 NUVO nuvo tv moved from 72.7° TP 25 to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
8847 WHFT (45 Local) 119° 4sB20 (Fort Myers) SD Miami, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 45)
6570 KHGI (13) NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) 119° 5sA07 (Sioux Falls) SD North Platte, NE market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 13 Local)

*Preview Status Change*
9963 MOMOK Momok (Taiwan) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9964 UBN UBN (Taiwan) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*New LName/Text*
6215 CHEAP LName: *CHEAP*

8541 Channels


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

847 UFORO [Spanish Channel] 110° TP 11 SD - AVAILABLE
847 UFORO [Spanish Channel] 77° TP 28 SD MPEG4 - AVAILABLE

I ist unison notcias , , apcaeholder for unbvison 24/7 or acualty de foro tv mexico channel 4 of emxico city wird


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 18 HD Preview - AVAILABLE
9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD Preview - AVAILABLE
9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 18 HD Preview - AVAILABLE
9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD Preview - AVAILABLE


Are those "HD Part Time" Channels coming from the same part time HD pool of bandwidth used for RSN's?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Aransay said:


> 847 UFORO [Spanish Channel] 110° TP 11 SD - AVAILABLE
> 847 UFORO [Spanish Channel] 77° TP 28 SD MPEG4 - AVAILABLE
> 
> I ist unison notcias , , apcaeholder for unbvison 24/7 or acualty de foro tv mexico channel 4 of emxico city wird


Apparently part of the US DISH Latino offerings.

847 Univision Foro TV
The network with the pulse on how Mexico sees the world with conversations covering all topics such as economics, politics, popular culture, etc. The network is made up of analysis, commentary and open forums done in a different format and style and focuses on debate and analysis segments.



zippyfrog said:


> 9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 18 HD Preview - AVAILABLE
> 9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD Preview - AVAILABLE
> 9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 18 HD Preview - AVAILABLE
> 9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD Preview - AVAILABLE
> Are those "HD Part Time" Channels coming from the same part time HD pool of bandwidth used for RSN's?


The "PartTime" flag is likely an error. The Blockbuster promo channel appears to have a 24/7 program schedule and is not on the same transponder as HD RSNs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*33 changes seen 5/3/12 at 1:01am ET (v24)*

*Channels Moved*
1 VOD1 Video On Demand moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (VOD Hidden)
501 VOD0 Video On Demand moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (VOD Hidden)
6800 UP4 moved from TP 8 to TP 6 at 77° (HD Hidden)
6847 UP11 moved from TP 20 to TP 18 at 77° (HD Hidden)
9620 BTV Business TV moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD)
19140 TRIGC moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (ITV)
30201 VMTRG moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (ITV)
31500 KFUG moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (DATA)
31510 DLSV moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (DATA)
32767 WB200 moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
32768 WBSTR moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD)
5190 WQAD (8 HD Local) MOLINE, IL (ABC) moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 77° (HD Davenport, IA/Rock Island, IL market Hidden)
5191 WHBF (4 HD Local) ROCK ISLAND, IL (CBS) moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 77° (HD Davenport, IA/Rock Island, IL market Hidden)
5192 KWQC (6 HD Local) DAVENPORT, IA (NBC) moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 77° (HD Davenport, IA/Rock Island, IL market Hidden)
5193 KLJB (18 HD Local) DAVENPORT, IA (FOX) moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 77° (HD Davenport, IA/Rock Island, IL market Hidden)
5194 KQIN (36 HD Local) DAVENPORT, IA (PBS) moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 77° (HD Davenport, IA/Rock Island, IL market Hidden)
5195 WQPT (24 HD Local) MOLINE, IL (ETV) moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 77° (HD Davenport, IA/Rock Island, IL market Hidden)
7604 KGCW (26 Local) BURLINGTON, IA (CW) moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Davenport, IA/Rock Island, IL market Hidden)
5270 WEHT (25 HD Local) EVANSVILLE, IN (ABC) moved from TP 18 to TP 20 at 77° (HD Evansville, IN market Hidden)
5271 WEVV (44 HD Local) EVANSVILLE, IN (CBS) moved from TP 18 to TP 20 at 77° (HD Evansville, IN market Hidden)
5272 WFIE (14 HD Local) EVANSVILLE, IN (NBC) moved from TP 18 to TP 20 at 77° (HD Evansville, IN market Hidden)
5274 WNIN (12 HD Local) EVANSVILLE, IN (PBS) moved from TP 18 to TP 20 at 77° (HD Evansville, IN market Hidden)
5275 WKOH (31 HD Local) OWENSBORO, KY (PBS) moved from TP 18 to TP 20 at 77° (HD Evansville, IN market Hidden)
5276 WEVVD (45 HD Local) EVANSVILLE, IN (FOX) moved from TP 18 to TP 20 at 77° (HD Evansville, IN market Hidden)
7369 WAZE (19 Local) EVANSVILLE, IN (CW) moved from TP 18 to TP 20 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Evansville, IN market Hidden)
5255 WCMV (27 HD Local) CADILLAC, MI (PBS) moved from TP 32 to TP 4 at 61.5° (HD Traverse City, MI market Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
15242 KESQ2 PALM SPRINGS, CA (CBS) renamed KESQ4 PALM SPRINGS, CA (CBS) (110° 31s39 (SC California) OTA EPG Data)

*Channels Renumbered*
4580 RFDTV RFD TV renumbered 4630 on 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
4580 RFDTV RFD TV renumbered 4630 on 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4581 RFDTV RFD TV renumbered 4631 on 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden)
4581 RFDTV RFD TV renumbered 4631 on 72.7° TP 16 (HD Hidden)

*Other Changes*
15081 KESQ3 PALM SPRINGS, CA (CBS) 110° 31s39 (SC California) OTA EPG Data - OTA Mapping Changed (-03 to -08)

*Sports Channel Changes*
469 SPORT PPV Sports moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD)

8541 Channels


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

by eth decription is telvisa channel 4 of mxico city at i is



it semes more sinergy by unvison and telvisa 

here in mexico 2 days ago telvisa channel tdn2.0 ( quivalent to your univison deprotes 2) change name to univison tdn (contens remain the same ofr the momtnet / i dont ahve these chanel only regualr tdn)

univison plans to satrt ofereing univison 24/7 in usa soo

confiemd not and apate version of foro tv for sua audience


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 5/4/12 at 4:56pm ET (v05)*

*Package Flag Change*
126 BABY BabyTV 110° TP 21 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change
126 BABY BabyTV 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change
269 MUN2 Mun2 Television 110° TP 21 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change
269 MUN2 Mun2 Television 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change
874 NUVO nuvo tv 110° TP 21 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)
874 NUVO nuvo tv 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)

8541 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*36 changes seen 5/8/12 at 12:52pm ET (v01)*

*Other Changes*
300 HBO-E HBO East 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
300 HBO-E HBO East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
303 HBO-W HBO West 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
303 HBO-W HBO West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
4921 HBO-E HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup 19901 Added
5515 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup 19901 Added
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Popup 19901 Added
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Popup 19901 Added
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Popup 19901 Added
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
305 HBOFM HBO Family 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
305 HBOFM HBO Family 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19901 Added
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - Popup 19901 Added
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup 19901 Added

8541 Channels

*36 changes seen 5/8/12 at 3:11pm ET (v02)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
125 DISH (Advertising) added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
125 DISH (Advertising) added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 125
159 NBCSP NBC Sports added to 110° TP 21 (SD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE*
159 NBCSP NBC Sports added to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 21 Ch 159
390 DISH added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
390 DISH added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 390
9606 SUND Sundance added to 119° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9606 SUND Sundance added to 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 12 Ch 9606
9610 DISH added to 119° TP 16 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
9610 DISH added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 9610

*Channels Renumbered*
5874 WE Women's Entertainment renumbered 9608 on 119° TP 12 (SD Hidden)
5874 WE Women's Entertainment renumbered 9608 on 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5876 IFC Independent Film Channel renumbered 9607 on 119° TP 6 (SD Hidden)
5876 IFC Independent Film Channel renumbered 9607 on 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Other Changes*
151 NBCSP NBC Sports 110° TP 21 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD Instant Order)
151 NBCSP NBC Sports 61.5° TP 2 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
9466 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 129° TP 29 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 151 HD)
9466 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 72.7° TP 30 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 151 HD)
5517 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 151 HD)
4321 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 151 HD)
4151 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 129° TP 29 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 151 HD)
4151 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 72.7° TP 30 HD Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 151 HD)

*Uplinks Removed*
126 BABY BabyTV removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
126 BABY BabyTV removed from 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
269 MUN2 Mun2 Television removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
269 MUN2 Mun2 Television removed from 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
874 NUVO nuvo tv removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
874 NUVO nuvo tv removed from 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5870 WE Women's Entertainment removed from 119° TP 12 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5870 WE Women's Entertainment removed from 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
5871 AMC American Movie Classics removed from 119° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5871 AMC American Movie Classics removed from 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
5872 IFC Independent Film Channel removed from 119° TP 6 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5872 IFC Independent Film Channel removed from 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
5875 AMC American Movie Classics removed from 119° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5875 AMC American Movie Classics removed from 72.7° TP 9 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)

8537 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*3 changes seen 5/10/12 at 11:01am ET (v16)*

*Other Changes*
5862 SPEC1 118° TP 13 SD Hidden

*LName/Text Change*
30199 SCRUBS (110° TP 21) Internal Data Changed
30199 SCRUBS (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed

8537 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*16 changes seen 5/14/12 at 4:52am ET (v11)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview

8537 Channels

*2 changes seen 5/14/12 at 1:06pm ET (v15)*

*Channels Now Available*
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction Added
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction Added

8537 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 5/15/12 at 4:53pm ET (v24)*

*Package Flag Change*
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (3)
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (3)

8537 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*134 changes seen 5/16/12 at 3:37pm ET (v31)*

*Channels Now Available*
4801 UFORO Univision Foro TV 110° TP 11 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
4801 UFORO Univision Foro TV 77° TP 28 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
4870 ENLC Enlace TV added to 119° TP 9 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4870 ENLC Enlace TV added to 72.7° TP 15 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 9 Ch 4870
5753 NTGWA added to 118° TP 13 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
5754 NTGEA added to 118° TP 13 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19243 INAT added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
5642 K13XD (13 HD) FAIRBANKS, AK (CBS) added to 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Fairbanks, AK market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (13-01)
5644 KFXF (7 HD) FAIRBANKS, AK (FOX) added to 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Fairbanks, AK market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (7-01)
9504 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 added to 129° TP 24 (HD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* xA3
9504 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 added to 72.7° TP 4 (HD Instant Order) *AVAILABLE* xA3

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
9889 KINO! added to 118° TP 19 (SD *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 611-07
9890 MZYKA added to 118° TP 20 (SD *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 611-08
9975 KPTID added to 118° TP 20 (SD *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 617-08
9976 AKSYN added to 118° TP 20 (SD *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 617-09

*Channels Moved*
642 BTVM BabyTV Mandarin moved from TP 15 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
654 AHTV An Hui TV (Chinese) moved from TP 2 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
655 CQTV Chong Qing TV (Chinese) moved from TP 2 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
664 SZTV Shen Zhen TV (Chinese) moved from TP 2 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
676 JIC Jiangsu International Channel (Chinese) moved from TP 6 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
677 DRAGN Dragon TV (Chinese) moved from TP 24 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
679 PHNIN Phoenix Infonews (Chinese) moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
680 PHNIX Phoenix North America Chinese moved from TP 19 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
681 CCTV4 CCTV-4 (Chinese) moved from TP 19 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
686 BEJTV Beijing TV (Chinese) moved from TP 6 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
694 CCNEW China Central News moved from TP 24 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
695 CCTVE CCTV Spanish/French moved from TP 24 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
696 CCMOV China Movie Channel (CMC) moved from TP 6 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
697 CCENT CCTV-Entertainment (Chinese) moved from TP 6 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
698 ATV ATV Home Channel (America) (Chinese) moved from TP 1 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
699 CCOPR CCTV-Opera (Chinese) moved from TP 6 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
700 GUAND Guangdong Southern TV (TVS) (Chinese) moved from TP 24 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
701 FUJTV Fujian Straits TV (Chinese) moved from TP 6 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
706 CYRTV China Yellow River TV moved from TP 6 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
707 PACVI Pacvia TV (Chinese) moved from TP 24 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
708 HUNAN Hunan Satellite TV (Chinese) moved from TP 6 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
729 FOODA Food Network Asia (Chinese) moved from TP 18 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
753 XTV Xiamen TV (Chinese) moved from TP 19 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
754 ZTV Zhejiang TV (Chinese) moved from TP 25 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
14066 WNET3 NEWARK, NJ (PBS) moved from 119° 3sB16 (Philadelphia) to 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) (OTA EPG Data)
14069 WNET2 NEWARK, NJ (PBS) moved from 119° 3sB16 (Philadelphia) to 61.5° 7s3 (Bethpage) (OTA EPG Data)
14103 KVIE2 SACRAMENTO, CA (PBS) moved from TP 16 to 18s43 (North California) at 110° (OTA EPG Data)
14502 WOSU3 COLUMBUS, OH (PBS) moved from TP 21 to 2s25 (East Ohio) at 129° (OTA EPG Data)
15004 WOSU2 COLUMBUS, OH (PBS) moved from 110° 27s17 (South Texas) to 129° 2s25 (East Ohio) (OTA EPG Data)
15129 KVIE3 SACRAMENTO, CA (PBS) moved from 20s43 (North California) to 18s43 (North California) at 110° (OTA EPG Data)
15132 KFSF2 VALLEJO, CA (TELEFUTURA) moved from 110° 26s43 (North California) to 119° 4sA02 (San Fransisco) (OTA EPG Data)
15363 WUNC5 CHAPEL HILL, NC (PBS) moved from 119° 1sA17 (Greenville) to 110° 31s5 (East Virginia) (OTA EPG Data)

*Channels Renumbered*
6215 CHEAP renumbered 486 on 119° TP 18 (SD)
6215 CHEAP renumbered 486 on 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4)

*Package Flag Change*
6321 KJLA (57 HD) VENTURA, CA 129° 6s33 (South California) HD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change
6497 KSBI (52 HD Local) OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 129° 11s36 (Oklahoma) HD Oklahoma City, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 52 HD)
7767 WMTJ (40 Local) 110° 29s49 (Puerto Rico) SD San Juan, PR market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 40) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5276 WFSG (56 HD Local) PANAMA CITY, FL (PBS) 129° 14s51 (NE Florida) HD Panama City, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 56 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)

*Preview Status Change*
807 TV9 TV9 Gujarat 118° TP 2 SD Preview

*Other Changes*
5508 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 119° 3sA27 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 72.7° TP 4 Ch 9504 instead of 72.7° TP 4 Ch 382)
5508 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 119° 5sA24 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Mapdown Added EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 72.7° TP 4 Ch 9504 instead of 72.7° TP 4 Ch 382)

*New LName/Text*
486 CHEAP LName: *CHEAP*

*Uplinks Removed*
382 EPIX3 Epix 3 removed from 129° TP 24 (HD Instant Order)
382 EPIX3 Epix 3 removed from 72.7° TP 4 (HD Instant Order)
574 IMAGN NDTV Imagine (Hindi) removed from 118° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
640 TVJPN TV Japan removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
641 TVJPN TV Japan removed from 119° 5sA27 (Hawaii) (SD Hidden)
14021 KFSF1 VALLEJO, CA (TELEFUTURA) removed from 110° TP 8 (OTA EPG Data)
14048 KUHT1 HOUSTON, TX (PBS) removed from 119° 4sB11 (San Antonio) (OTA EPG Data)
14061 KTCI1 ST. PAUL, MN (PBS) removed from 110° 4s28 (Central Minnesota) (OTA EPG Data)
14068 WNET1 NEWARK, NJ (PBS) removed from 119° 3sB16 (Philadelphia) (OTA EPG Data)
14070 KNME1 ALBUQUERQUE, NM (PBS) removed from 119° 2sB08 (Albuqerque) (OTA EPG Data)
14095 KAET1 PHOENIX, AZ (PBS) removed from 110° TP 8 (OTA EPG Data)
14100 KUVS1 MODESTO, CA (UNIVISION) removed from 110° 20s43 (North California) (OTA EPG Data)
14102 KVIE1 SACRAMENTO, CA (PBS) removed from 110° TP 16 (OTA EPG Data)
14116 WAWS2 JACKSONVILLE, FL (MYTV) removed from 110° 23s3 (South Georgia) (OTA EPG Data)
14148 WMHT1 SCHENECTADY, NY (PBS) removed from 110° 4s4 (WMassachusetts) (OTA EPG Data)
14171 WITF1 HARRISBURG, PA (PBS) removed from 110° 18s4 (WMassachusetts) (OTA EPG Data)
14206 WUNC2 CHAPEL HILL, NC (PBS) removed from 110° 31s5 (East Virginia) (OTA EPG Data)
14213 KOSA2 ODESSA, TX (MYTV) removed from 110° 12s27 (West Texas) (OTA EPG Data)
14223 KPBS1 SAN DIEGO, CA (PBS) removed from 110° 27s39 (SC California) (OTA EPG Data)
14254 KFTV1 HANFORD, CA (UNIVISION) removed from 110° 4s38 (Nevada) (OTA EPG Data)
14270 WVLT2 KNOXVILLE, TN (MYTV) removed from 110° 12s10 (SC Kentucky) (OTA EPG Data)
14271 KLVX1 LAS VEGAS, NV (ETV) removed from 110° 12s38 (Nevada) (OTA EPG Data)
14326 WOUB1 ATHENS, OH (PBS) removed from 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) (OTA EPG Data)
14399 WMPN1 JACKSON, MS (PBS) removed from 110° 26s11 (West Alabama) (OTA EPG Data)
14410 WKOH1 OWENSBORO, KY (PBS) removed from 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) (OTA EPG Data)
14413 KCOS1 EL PASO, TX (PBS) removed from 110° 29s31 (Central New Mexico) (OTA EPG Data)
14415 WNEO1 ALLIANCE, OH (PBS) removed from 110° 31s9 (NWPennsylvania) (OTA EPG Data)
14431 WAIQ1 MONTGOMERY, AL (PBS) removed from 110° 31s11 (West Alabama) (OTA EPG Data)
14448 KYVE1 YAKIMA, WA (PBS) removed from 110° 12s45 (NW Washington) (OTA EPG Data)
14454 WHLA1 LA CROSSE, WI (PBS) removed from 110° 23s23 (Central Wisconsin) (OTA EPG Data)
14458 WHRM1 WAUSAU, WI (PBS) removed from 129° 12s15 (NE Wisconsin) (OTA EPG Data)
14476 KYES1 ANCHORAGE, AK (UNI SPORTS) removed from 119° 1sA24 (Alaska) (OTA EPG Data)
14479 KTNE1 ALLIANCE, NE (PBS) removed from 110° 4s30 (Central Colorado) (OTA EPG Data)
14501 WOSU1 COLUMBUS, OH (PBS) removed from 129° TP 21 (OTA EPG Data)
14507 KHBS2 FORT SMITH, AR (CW) removed from 110° 23s20 (SW Missouri) (OTA EPG Data)
14508 KHOG1 FAYETTEVILLE, AR (ABC) removed from 110° 23s20 (SW Missouri) (OTA EPG Data)
14530 KTEN3 ADA, OK (ABC) removed from 110° 20s21 (NE Texas) (OTA EPG Data)
14538 KRWG1 LAS CRUCES, NM (PBS) removed from 110° 29s31 (Central New Mexico) (OTA EPG Data)
14543 KFME1 FARGO, ND (PBS) removed from 110° 23s32 (East Dakotas) (OTA EPG Data)
14558 WKYT2 LEXINGTON, KY (CBS) removed from 110° 4s10 (SC Kentucky) (OTA EPG Data)
14577 WYES1 NEW ORLEANS, LA (PBS) removed from 110° 23s12 (SE Louisiana) (OTA EPG Data)
14584 WPSD2 PADUCAH, KY (RTV) removed from 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) (OTA EPG Data)
14586 KEPB1 EUGENE, OR (PBS) removed from 119° 1sA21 (Butte) (OTA EPG Data)
14633 KBME1 BISMARCK, ND (PBS) removed from 110° 26s33 (Cent North Dakota) (OTA EPG Data)
14670 WILL1 URBANA, IL (PBS) removed from 119° 3sB13 (Springfield) (OTA EPG Data)
14690 KEPB2 EUGENE, OR (PBS) removed from 119° 1sA21 (Butte) (OTA EPG Data)
14692 KMTR2 EUGENE, OR (CW) removed from 119° 1sA21 (Butte) (OTA EPG Data)
14713 WWMT2 KALAMAZOO, MI (CW) removed from 110° 12s13 (South Michigan) (OTA EPG Data)
14736 WTIU1 BLOOMINGTON, IN (PBS) removed from 110° 18s13 (South Michigan) (OTA EPG Data)
14769 KIMA2 YAKIMA, WA (CW) removed from 110° TP 21 (OTA EPG Data)
14864 KTAS1 SAN LUIS OBISPO, CA (TELEMUNDO) removed from 110° 23s42 (Central California) (OTA EPG Data)
14888 KCDT1 COEUR D'ALENE, ID (PBS) removed from 110° 18s40 (East Washington) (OTA EPG Data)
14893 KSPS1 SPOKANE, WA (PBS) removed from 110° 18s40 (East Washington) (OTA EPG Data)
14909 WVUT1 VINCENNES, IN (PBS) removed from 119° 3sB13 (Springfield) (OTA EPG Data)
14923 KNCT1 BELTON, TX (PBS) removed from 119° 5sB10 (Houston) (OTA EPG Data)
14943 KEYE2 AUSTIN, TX (TELEMUNDO) removed from 119° 5sB10 (Houston) (OTA EPG Data)
14947 KSBW2 SALINAS, CA (ABC) removed from 110° 23s42 (Central California) (OTA EPG Data)
14966 KTVZ2 BEND, OR (CW) removed from 129° 15s10 (Central Oregon) (OTA EPG Data)
14971 KTNW1 RICHLAND, WA (PBS) removed from 110° 12s45 (NW Washington) (OTA EPG Data)
14982 KGET2 BAKERSFIELD, CA (CW) removed from 110° 25s42 (Central California) (OTA EPG Data)
14983 WABI2 BANGOR, ME (CW) removed from 110° 25s8 (North Maine) (OTA EPG Data)
14991 WLED1 LITTLETON, NH (PBS) removed from 110° 26s4 (West Massachusetts) (OTA EPG Data)
15016 KDLH2 DULUTH, MN (CW) removed from 110° 12s28 (Central Minnesota) (OTA EPG Data)
15018 KVIA2 EL PASO, TX (CW) removed from 110° 29s31 (Central New Mexico) (OTA EPG Data)
15036 WGCB1 RED LION, PA removed from 110° 18s4 (WMassachusetts) (OTA EPG Data)
15055 KTVL2 MEDFORD, OR (CW) removed from 119° 1sA21 (Butte) (OTA EPG Data)
15079 WQED1 PITTSBURGH, PA (PBS) removed from 110° 29s9 (NWPennsylvania) (OTA EPG Data)
15098 KBYU1 PROVO, UT (PBS) removed from 110° 23s34 (Utah) (OTA EPG Data)
15162 KIIN1 IOWA CITY, IA (PBS) removed from 110° 20s24 (South Iowa) (OTA EPG Data)
15191 WNIT2 SOUTH BEND, IN (PBS) removed from 119° 1sA11 (Lansing) (OTA EPG Data)
15193 WALB2 ALBANY, GA (ABC) removed from 110° 25s3 (South Georgia) (OTA EPG Data)
15204 WAHU1 CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA (FOX) removed from 129° 15s39 (North Carolina) (OTA EPG Data)
15208 WVAW1 CHARLOTTESVILLE, VA (ABC) removed from 129° 15s39 (North Carolina) (OTA EPG Data)
15214 WEVV2 EVANSVILLE, IN (FOX) removed from 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) (OTA EPG Data)
15276 KXLF2 BUTTE, MT (CW) removed from 110° 29s37 (SW Montana) (OTA EPG Data)
15326 KJCT3 GRAND JUNCTION, CO (CW) removed from 110° 26s34 (Utah) (OTA EPG Data)
15335 KBTX1 BRYAN, TX (CBS) removed from 119° 5sB10 (Houston) (OTA EPG Data)
15377 KLPA1 ALEXANDRIA, LA (PBS) removed from 110° 25s12 (SE Louisiana) (OTA EPG Data)

8472 Channels


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm having trouble getting PBS OTA right now... can someone in Raleigh see if the juggling in this uplink fixed our WUNC EPG issue where 4-02 and 4-03 had the same EPG data, thereby making one of them always incorrect?

My fingers are crossed that the juggling in this uplink might have finally addressed that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*12 changes seen 5/17/12 at 2:01am ET (v03)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5172 WSTR (64 HD Local) CINCINNATI, OH (MYTV) added to 77° TP 4 (HD Cincinnati, OH market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (64-01)

*Channels Moved*
36849 DNL1 moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (DNL DATA)
36850 DNL8 moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (DNL DATA)
36851 DNL9 moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (DNL DATA)
36854 DNL10 moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (DNL DATA)
36860 SSD moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (DATA)
36861 EPG moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (EPG)
36863 DNL moved from TP 29 to TP 14 at 61.5° (DNL DATA)

*Uplinks Removed*
36855 DNL7 removed from 61.5° TP 29 (DNL DATA)
36857 DNL6 removed from 61.5° TP 29 (DNL DATA)
36859 DNL3 removed from 61.5° TP 29 (DNL DATA)
8354 WSTR (64 Local) CINCINNATI, OH (MYTV) removed from 77° TP 4 (SD MPEG4 Cincinnati, OH market Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 5/17/12 at 2:00am ET (v08)*

*Transponders Changed*
119° 1sA20 (Tampa) changed from SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK to SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK
119° 5sA20 (Tampa) changed from SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK to SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK

*Transponders Removed*
61.5° TP 29 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK DVB-S *DELETED*

*Other Changes*
EchoStar 61.5 West (Main TID 129) changed to EchoStar 61.5 West (Main TID 114)

8469 Channels

*17 changes seen 5/17/12 at 2:31am ET (v04)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6868 UP29 added to 61.5° TP 29 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended

*Transponder Changes seen 5/17/12 at 2:30am ET (v09)*

*Transponders Added*
61.5° TP 29 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK DVB-S *ADDED*

8470 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 5/21/12 at 12:01am ET (v01)*

*Other Changes*
389 SUND Sundance 119° TP 12 SD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD Instant Order)
389 SUND Sundance 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)

8470 Channels


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Sundance, shows in EPG, "Channel not Available". Looks like the beginning of the end for Rainbow (AMC, IFC and We).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 5/21/12 at 12:41pm ET (v06)*

*Channels Renamed*
871 DEAL (Advertising) renamed ITV2 (Advertising) (110° TP 10 SD *TEST* Hidden)
871 DEAL (Advertising) renamed ITV2 (Advertising) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9644 DEAL (Advertising) renamed DPTEN (Advertising) (94 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9644 DEAL (Advertising) renamed DPTEN (Advertising) (94 Local) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed FAST (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed FAST (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8470 Channels


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

James,

What does "SD Instant Order" mean? Is there any significance to We/IFC/AMC being mapped to 391/392/393 a few weeks ago as SD Instant Order? Does that mean there is a possibility they'll keep them and put them in the BB package?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mdavej said:


> What does "SD Instant Order" mean?


Think PPV stored to the DISH area.


> Is there any significance to We/IFC/AMC being mapped to 391/392/393 a few weeks ago as SD Instant Order?


I suspect it is a very small and easy to find/filter group of channels.


> Does that mean there is a possibility they'll keep them and put them in the BB package?


Failure to reach a new agreement doesn't allow them to repackage. The channels typically go away until a new agreement is reached. Linear channels are pretty much impossible to quantify for PPV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mdavej said:


> What does "SD Instant Order" mean?


"Instant Order" is a flag placed on the channel that makes it appear green in the guide instead of red when not subscribed. On an unsubscribed channel without this flag the channel appears in red and one gets a no subscription error when trying to tune the channel. On an unsubscribed channel with this flag the channel appears green and one can attempt to instantly subscribe to the channel via the receiver.

Most of the major channels are flagged "Instant Order".



> Is there any significance to We/IFC/AMC being mapped to 391/392/393 a few weeks ago as SD Instant Order? Does that mean there is a possibility they'll keep them and put them in the BB package?


It is hard to tell. They may have been at a point in their negotiations where DISH was saying "if your viewers want your channels they can subscribe to them a la carte" and grouped the channels for sale there. AMC, IFC and Sundance (now gone) as movie channels added to BB would make sense but AMC, IFC and WE? I suppose WE would balance MavTV in BB.

It is hard to read the minds of DISH. I'm surprised 391/392/393 were made public if they are just are just going away.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Wasn't NASA in HD? or did I dream it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

356B said:


> Wasn't NASA in HD? or did I dream it?


NASA has a HD feed ... DISH carries the SD feed on their system.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> NASA has a HD feed ... DISH carries the SD feed on their system.


 I would have sworn I saw it in HD on my Dish system once, maybe I did dream it though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

356B said:


> I would have sworn I saw it in HD on my Dish system once, maybe I did dream it though.


The closest they came was NASA on HDNet. Live shuttle launches with HDNet commentary.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*10 changes seen 5/23/12 at 4:52am ET (v18)*

*Preview Status Change*
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9449 RFDTV (231 HD) RFD TV 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9449 RFDTV (231 HD) RFD TV 72.7° TP 16 HD - Preview Ended
9482 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 129° TP 20 HD - Preview Ended
9482 HLMRK (185 HD) Hallmark Channel 72.7° TP 3 HD - Preview Ended
9471 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 129° TP 23 HD - Preview Ended
9471 LMN (109 HD) Lifetime Movie Network 72.7° TP 11 HD - Preview Ended
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD - Preview Ended

8470 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*104 changes seen 5/23/12 at 3:01pm ET (v22)*

*Channels Now Available*
9975 KPTID 118° TP 20 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9976 AKSYN 118° TP 20 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
676 GEOTV GEO TV (Urdu) added to 118° TP 27 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
677 ARYDI ARY Digital (Urdu) added to 118° TP 27 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
678 HUMTV Hum TV (Urdu) added to 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
679 PTV PTV Global (Urdu) added to 118° TP 27 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
680 TVONE TVOne (Urdu) added to 118° TP 24 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
681 GEONW Geo News (Urdu) added to 118° TP 7 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
682 ARYNW ARY News (Urdu) added to 118° TP 27 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
683 EXPNW Express News (Urdu) added to 118° TP 22 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
684 DAWN Dawn News (Urdu) added to 118° TP 25 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
685 AAGTV Aag TV (Urdu) added to 118° TP 7 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
686 ARYMK ARY Musik (Urdu) added to 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
688 ARYZQ ARY Zauq (Urdu Cooking) added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
689 QTV QTV (Urdu) added to 118° TP 28 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
733 TV9 TV9 Gujarat added to 118° TP 2 (SD Preview) *AVAILABLE*
5702 KNPN (4) added to 129° 8s29 (East Kansas) (SD St Joseph, MO market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
9905 RAIN added to 118° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 612-09

*Package Flag Change*
5164 WBXX (20 HD Local) CROSSVILLE, TN (CW) 61.5° 7s6 (Atlanta) HD Knoxville, TN market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 20 HD)

*Preview Status Change*
9801 PFC PFC Internacional (Brazil) 118° TP 31 SD Preview
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order Preview
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD Instant Order Preview
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 129° TP 26 HD Preview
9447 COOK (113 HD) Cooking Channel 72.7° TP 32 HD Preview
807 TV9 TV9 Gujarat 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
300 HBO-E HBO East 119° TP 10 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
300 HBO-E HBO East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
301 HBO2E HBO 2 East 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 119° TP 11 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
302 HBOSG HBO Signature 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
303 HBO-W HBO West 119° TP 19 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
303 HBO-W HBO West 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 110° TP 15 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
307 HBOCY HBO Comedy 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 110° TP 21 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
309 HBOLT HBO Latino 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
4921 HBO-E HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup Removed
5515 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Hidden - Popup Removed
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 10s1 (Alaska) HD Hidden - Popup Removed
5545 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) HD Hidden - Popup Removed
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD - Popup Removed
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup Removed
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD - Popup Removed
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD - Popup Removed
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD - Popup Removed
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup Removed
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD - Popup Removed
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup Removed
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD - Popup Removed
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD - Popup Removed
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD - Popup Removed
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup Removed
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD - Popup Removed
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Popup Removed
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 119° TP 13 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
304 HBO2W HBO 2 West 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
305 HBOFM HBO Family 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - Popup Removed
305 HBOFM HBO Family 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup Removed
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD - Popup Removed
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD - Popup Removed
744 PTV PTV Global (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden
662 QTV QTV (Urdu) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden
663 ARYMK ARY Musik (Urdu) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden
745 GEOTV GEO TV (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden
746 ARYDI ARY Digital (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden
747 ARYNW ARY News (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden
902 GEONW Geo News (Urdu) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden
903 AAGTV Aag TV (Urdu) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden
675 ARYZQ ARY Zauq (Urdu Cooking) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden
748 DAWN Dawn News (Urdu) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden
904 TVONE TVOne (Urdu) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden
616 EXPNW Express News (Urdu) 118° TP 22 SD Hidden
620 HUMTV Hum TV (Urdu) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden

*LName/Text Change*
19907 BMG08 (118° TP 7) Text: 1E000 *Pacquiao vs. Bradley LIVE, June 9th. Visit channels 471 or 472 (HD).* (was 1E000 Mayweather vs. Cotto LIVE, May 5th. Visit channels 471 or 472 (HD).)
19907 BMG08 (119° TP 19) Text: 1E000 *Pacquiao vs. Bradley LIVE, June 9th. Visit channels 471 or 472 (HD).* (was 1E000 Mayweather vs. Cotto LIVE, May 5th. Visit channels 471 or 472 (HD).)
19907 BMG08 (72.7° TP 21) Text: 1E000 *Pacquiao vs. Bradley LIVE, June 9th. Visit channels 471 or 472 (HD).* (was 1E000 Mayweather vs. Cotto LIVE, May 5th. Visit channels 471 or 472 (HD).)

*Uplinks Removed*
469 SPORT PPV Sports removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD)
642 BTVM BabyTV Mandarin removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
654 AHTV An Hui TV (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
655 CQTV Chong Qing TV (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
664 SZTV Shen Zhen TV (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
676 JIC Jiangsu International Channel (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
677 DRAGN Dragon TV (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
679 PHNIN Phoenix Infonews (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
680 PHNIX Phoenix North America Chinese removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
681 CCTV4 CCTV-4 (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
686 BEJTV Beijing TV (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
694 CCNEW China Central News removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
695 CCTVE CCTV Spanish/French removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
696 CCMOV China Movie Channel (CMC) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
697 CCENT CCTV-Entertainment (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
698 ATV ATV Home Channel (America) (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
699 CCOPR CCTV-Opera (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
700 GUAND Guangdong Southern TV (TVS) (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
701 FUJTV Fujian Straits TV (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
706 CYRTV China Yellow River TV removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
707 PACVI Pacvia TV (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
708 HUNAN Hunan Satellite TV (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
729 FOODA Food Network Asia (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
753 XTV Xiamen TV (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
754 ZTV Zhejiang TV (Chinese) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
9620 BTV Business TV removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD)
9314 WBXX (20 Local) CROSSVILLE, TN (CW) removed from 61.5° 7s6 (Atlanta) (SD MPEG4 Knoxville, TN market Hidden)

8459 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 5/24/12 at 5:12pm ET (v31)*

*Preview Status Change*
400 TENIS The Tennis Channel 110° TP 5 SD Instant Order Preview
400 TENIS The Tennis Channel 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD Preview

8459 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 5/28/12 at 1:52pm ET (v27)*

*Channels Renamed*
9644 DPTEN (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (94 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9644 DPTEN (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (94 Local) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview)
9645 FAST (Advertising) renamed LIPTN (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 FAST (Advertising) renamed LIPTN (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8459 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 5/29/12 at 11:46am ET (v02)*

*Channels Renamed and made Available*
871 ITV2 (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (110° TP 10 SD Preview) *AVAILABLE*
871 ITV2 (Advertising) renamed DEAL (Advertising) (72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Preview) *AVAILABLE*

8459 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*33 changes seen 5/30/12 at 12:57pm ET (v11)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
5703 WLOX2 (14) BILOXI, MS (ABC) added to 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Biloxi/Gulfport, MS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
9991 TVJPN TV Japan added to 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 623-01

*Channels Renamed*
194 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (110° TP 9 SD Instant Order)
194 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
4622 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (110° TP 9 SD Hidden)
4622 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Hidden)
4623 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden)
4623 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (110° TP 19 HD Hidden)
4623 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (72.7° TP 30 HD Hidden)
8024 KBBC BISHOP, CA renamed KVME (20) (119° 3sB03 (Las Vegas) SD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden)
4194 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (194 HD) (110° TP 19 HD Hidden)
4194 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (194 HD) (72.7° TP 30 HD Hidden)
4339 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (194 HD) (110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden)
5598 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (194 HD) (110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden)
9457 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (194 HD) (110° TP 19 HD)
9457 GREEN Planet Green renamed AMERI Destination America (194 HD) (72.7° TP 30 HD)

*Preview Status Change*
191 G4 G4 TV 110° TP 5 SD Instant Order Preview
191 G4 G4 TV 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
9801 PFC PFC Internacional (Brazil) 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9408 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 129° TP 26 HD Preview
9408 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 72.7° TP 28 HD Preview
733 TV9 [International Channel] 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
254 CW The CW 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Regional Restriction Added x8C: (S8083 S8083R)

*Uplinks Removed*
151 NBCSP NBC Sports removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
151 NBCSP NBC Sports removed from 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
389 SUND Sundance removed from 119° TP 12 (SD Hidden)
389 SUND Sundance removed from 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9606 SUND Sundance removed from 119° TP 12 (SD Hidden)
9606 SUND Sundance removed from 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
14480 KTNE2 ALLIANCE, NE (PBS) removed from 110° 4s30 (Central Colorado) (OTA EPG Data)
14481 KTNE3 ALLIANCE, NE (PBS) removed from 110° 4s30 (Central Colorado) (OTA EPG Data)
14482 KTNE5 ALLIANCE, NE (PBS) removed from 110° 4s30 (Central Colorado) (OTA EPG Data)
19077 DISCO removed from 110° TP 10 (ITV)

8451 Channels

*2 changes seen 5/30/12 at 5:26pm ET (v13)*

*Package Flag Change*
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
201 NOTAX No Satellite Tax Channel 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)

8451 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any clue obtained to parse the 0x8C ?
I see the new note: 


> 254 CW The CW 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Regional Restriction Added x8C: *(S8083 S8083R)*


Before: 00 0101 0c02 184000 __________________ T:0a L:08 81 L:06 836c,8c1a,8c1c
After_: 00 0101 0c02 184000 T:06 L:05 cf0c283d92 T:0a L:08 81 L:06 836c,8c1a,8c1c

Note: T - type, L - length.

PS. I see a lot of changes in x8C for ch:191x2,733,9408x2 and 9801 between v10 and 11.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*24 changes seen 5/31/12 at 2:01am ET (v16)*

*Channels Moved*
407 FSC+ Fox Soccer Channel+ moved from TP 21 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD)
4776 FSC+ Fox Soccer Channel+ moved from TP 21 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
6808 UP9 moved from TP 32 to TP 10 at 77° (SD Hidden)
6842 UP8 moved from TP 1 to TP 14 at 77° (HD Hidden)
9621 BTV Business TV moved from TP 21 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD)
9622 BTV Business TV moved from TP 21 to TP 14 at 61.5° (SD)
9833 ANTRA Antenna Radio (Greek) moved from TP 20 to TP 31 at 118° (Audio Hidden)
9837 RYTHM Rythmos Radio (Greek) moved from TP 20 to TP 29 at 118° (Audio Hidden)
5273 WTVW (7 HD Local) EVANSVILLE, IN moved from TP 14 to TP 1 at 77° (HD Evansville, IN market Hidden)
5150 WTVQ (36 HD Local) LEXINGTON, KY (ABC) moved from TP 14 to TP 1 at 77° (HD Lexington, KY market Hidden)
5151 WKYT (27 HD Local) LEXINGTON, KY (CBS) moved from TP 14 to TP 1 at 77° (HD Lexington, KY market Hidden)
5152 WLEX (18 HD Local) LEXINGTON, KY (NBC) moved from TP 14 to TP 1 at 77° (HD Lexington, KY market Hidden)
5153 WDKY (56 HD Local) DANVILLE, KY (FOX) moved from TP 14 to TP 1 at 77° (HD Lexington, KY market Hidden)
9209 WKYT2 (28 Local) LEXINGTON, KY (CBS) moved from TP 14 to TP 1 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Lexington, KY market Hidden)
9211 WKLE (46 Local) LEXINGTON, KY (PBS) moved from TP 14 to TP 1 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Lexington, KY market Hidden)
9212 WLJC (65 Local) BEATTYVILLE, KY moved from TP 14 to TP 1 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Lexington, KY market Hidden)
5200 KSPR (33 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MO (ABC) moved from TP 10 to TP 32 at 77° (HD Springfield, MO market Hidden)
5201 KOLR (10 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MO (CBS) moved from TP 10 to TP 32 at 77° (HD Springfield, MO market Hidden)
5202 KYTV (3 HD Local) SPRINGFIELD, MO (NBC) moved from TP 10 to TP 32 at 77° (HD Springfield, MO market Hidden)
5203 KRBK (5 HD Local) OSAGE BEACH, MO (FOX) moved from TP 10 to TP 32 at 77° (HD Springfield, MO market Hidden)
5204 KOZL (27 HD Local) OSAGE BEACH, MO (MYTV) moved from TP 10 to TP 32 at 77° (HD Springfield, MO market Hidden)
7225 KCZ (15 Local) SPRINGFIELD, MO (CW) moved from TP 10 to TP 32 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Springfield, MO market Hidden)
7226 KOZK (21 Local) SPRINGFIELD, MO (PBS) moved from TP 10 to TP 32 at 77° (SD MPEG4 Springfield, MO market Hidden)

*Uplinks Removed*
5837 TST1 removed from 118° TP 31 (SD *TEST* Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 5/31/12 at 2:00am ET (v26)*

*Transponders Removed*
61.5° TP 21 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK DVB-S *DELETED*

8450 Channels

*1 change seen 5/31/12 at 3:16am ET (v17)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6849 UP29 added to 61.5° TP 21 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*Transponder Changes seen 5/31/12 at 3:15am ET (v27)*

*Transponders Added*
61.5° TP 21 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK DVB-S *ADDED*

8451 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Any clue obtained to parse the 0x8C ?
> I see the new note:


I probably should have removed that note ... it basically says the same as the words in front of it ... "regional restriction added". The "8083" is a number I create (not actually in the tables) to snapshot the contents of the 0x8C descriptor. The S before my number shows the channel as scrambled, the R after to my number shows that there is a regional restriction in the real descriptor.



> Before: 00 0101 0c02 184000 T:*0a*_________________L:08 81 L:06 836c8c1a8c1c
> After_: 00 0101 0c02 184000 T:06 *?*:05 cf0c283d92*0a* L:08 81 L:06 836c8c1a8c1c
> 
> Note: T - type, L - length.


Note the bolded parts. T:0a followed by L:08 81 and the nested L:06 and three words. T:06 followed by what should be L:05 for the regional restriction then T:0a as "before".



> PS. I see a lot of changes in x8C for ch:191x2,733,9408x2 and 9801 between v10 and 11.


The difference between a channel in preview and in packages. I don't know if 0x8C is affecting any receivers at this time but it certainly follows the changes in where the channel is placed (how it is sold) and whether it is regionally restricted or in preview.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 5/31/12 at 5:16pm ET (v23)*

*Other Changes*
254 CW The CW 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed x8C: (S8083R S8083)

8451 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They took the bytes (T:05 ...) back after the short discussion .


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

James Long said:


> *33 changes seen 5/30/12 at 12:57pm ET (v11)*
> 8024 KBBC BISHOP, CA renamed KVME (20) (119° 3sB03 (Las Vegas) SD Los Angeles, CA market Hidden)


KVME maps down to 20 and is an ME station. There is another ME station in this market (56-03 KDOC).

There are four OTA channels received on Channel 20. They are 20-01, 02, 03, and 04. However, none of them are showing the ME programming. Dish lists them in the programming guide as "digital service," yet there is identifying information in the area for the call letters. The call letters are not traditional call letters, but are a few letters like HSN (Home Shopping Network) for 20-01.

So is KVME feeding Dish something other than what it is transmitting OTA? Or are we in LA just receiving OTA some other station that maps down to 20?


----------

